# John deere-js63-carb help



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

I just recieved a js63 and it runs on primer but there is a linkage
rod that runs to the engine from the carb -that kills the motor
as soon as it kicks off i can hold it so it does not move and it runs great --but fast


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Fordbyfred & welcome to TSF.

Can you let us know what engine and model you have in your John Deere.

We need to identify what this rod is - it may be some kind of governor link or auto choke but to do that we need to know what engine we are dealing with:4-dontkno


----------



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

No i am at work and i just got it for free and it is a js 63 selfpropelled walk behind


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Fordbyfred - have a look at the attached diagram - are any of these parts the rod you are referring to??.:4-dontkno

The wire rod, (item 2) in the diagram is the governor control link


----------



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow!! Your good---yes it is #2 i can hold it towards the carb and not let it go back towards the motor and it runs great


----------



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

And where can i find those diag pics thats great


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: OK Fordbyfred - that link is the governor control link and when you hold it forward you are over riding the governor and in effect holding the throttle wide open. That makes me think that (in the absence of you having fooled about with the governor adjustments) that you have some muck in the carb. That can cause the engine to only operate with the throttle wide open - but stall otherwise.









Suggest you take the fuel bowl (see item 8) off and clean the main jet (the bolt that holds the bowl on - see item 10 in the attachment) and see if that fixes your problems. otherwise you may need to give the carb a thorough clean out.

Here is a link to the John Deere site that might be helpful to you:
http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...s=:4&action=flip&irand=4723651830105293566#:4


----------



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

I will look into that thank you very much!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No problems Fordbyfred - happy to help & hope it all goes well for you


----------



## FORDBYFRED (Mar 24, 2009)

Your answer what right the screw in the cup did have a small hole
that was clogged --now it runs wonderful---thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No problems Fordbyfred - happy to help


----------

